
The NYPD's X-Ray Vans - cryoshon
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/10/the-nypd-is-using-mobile-x-rays-to-spy-on-unknown-targets/411181/?single_page=true
======
cryoshon
FTA: "backscatter technology, previously deployed in European Union airports,
was banned in 2011, because of health concerns; an internal presentation from
American Science and Engineering, Inc., the company that manufactures the
vans, determined that the vans deliver a radiation dose 40 percent larger than
delivered by a backscatter airport scanner; bystanders present when the van is
in use are exposed to the radiation that the van emits… moreover, petitioner
maintains, and it is not disputed by the NYPD, that ‘there may be significant
health risks associated with the use of backscatter x-ray devices as these
machines use ionizing radiation, a type of radiation long known to mutate DNA
and cause cancer."

Not only are the fascists surveilling us invasively, they're giving us cancer
via a well-understood dose of ionizing radiation. Oh, and the commissioner
refuses to think that we should know about any of it.

